# Monarchs waive LaToya Turner



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SACRAMENTO, CALIF., May 2, 2006 - The Sacramento Monarchs today announced that the organization has waived LaToya Turner. The Monarchs signed free agent, Turner, on February 24, 2006. 

The Monarchs camp roster now stands at seventeen, with nine returning players (Nicole Powell and Ticha Penicheiro currently overseas and DeMya Walker on maternity leave), three draft picks and five free agents. 

The Monarchs will play three games in the preseason, the first being on Thursday, May 4, versus the New York Liberty, at 7:00 p.m. PDT, at ARCO Arena. *Please note this is a date change from the previously listed date of May 5. The team will then travel to Albuquerque, New Mexico, where they will host the Connecticut Sun, in a rematch of the 2005 WNBA Finals, on Tuesday, May 9, at 6:00 p.m. PDT, at University Arena "The Pit." The final preseason game will be on Saturday, May 13, against the New York Liberty at Madison Square Garden, at 1:00 p.m. PDT.

On Saturday, May 20, the Monarchs will be nationally televised on ABC, for the WNBA's Opening Day, against the Phoenix Mercury, at 1:00 p.m. PDT, at ARCO Arena, with the Championship Ring Ceremony to begin at 12:15 p.m.

Be a part of the Monarchs 10th Anniversary season. 2006 Sacramento Monarchs Season ticket packages are on sale now. For more information, please visit the Monarchs website at www.SacramentoMonarchs.com.


----------

